# Blue coat on a kitten?



## BlitzJG (Apr 5, 2013)

I have very little knowledge of cat coats breeds and other phenotypes. I have a kitten, Ramza, with a blue coat but he also has stripes ( a subtle mackerel tabby pattern?) 

Is he going to maintain this when he grows out of his kitten coat or will it become a solid blue coat?

Here's a pic


----------



## BlitzJG (Apr 5, 2013)

Oops here's a picture


----------



## feralkit (Oct 20, 2013)

I would like to know the answer to that as well. 
Mr.Grey is around 22 days old with a similar coloring. I would like it if the striping stayed, but he will be the neighbor's cat after I nurse and wean him. I own his uncle Smokey who is a shining grey color and don't recall if he had a pattern as a kitten. I didn't have him when he was that young, only from about 6 to 8 weeks old. I wish I had photos so I could check and see if he was striped.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Quite a number of solid blue kittens have "ghost" tabby markings which can fade out completely when the adult coat comes in. Tho there are others that may have the body marking fade, but still have some faint barring on the legs and tabby face marking. It will remain to be seen how your kitty turns out. Hope you'll come back with an adult picture of "Ramza" later.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:catsm Here is Scooby he was the same as Ramza as a kitten, he is now three and he still has the stripes.


----------



## Amcoffeegirl (Aug 7, 2013)

Bella at 1 and 3 years look at the tail.


----------



## Amcoffeegirl (Aug 7, 2013)

Now no stripes.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

Mr. Diggs has had phantom stripes since I got him (and he was probably 3-4 months old maybe)










He still has them 2 years later


----------

